# Ever heard of Full Depth Reclamation



## School of PE (Feb 21, 2020)

Our nation's roadways are in desperate need of repairs and there is a more cost effective and sustainable repair method than using the typical asphalt repair. This process is called Full Depth Reclamation (FDR). To learn more about this method click on the below link https://www.schoolofpe.com/blog/2020/02/full-depth-reclamation-sustainable-pavement-rehabilitation.html

View attachment 755.jpg


----------

